# TBG and ammo matchup



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Would single TBG work with 44 cal lead balls. Or should i double the TBG for that lead caliber? 3/8 steel works alright with TBG but would Single theraband black work better for the smaller lighter steel im dealing with? I figure i can have TBG and 44 cal lead balls for hunting and theraband black with 3/8 steel with the occasional marbles for target practice. Is this a good idea? Any feedback and suggestions are open and welcomed as always. Thankyou.


----------



## jmd (Feb 13, 2014)

I recently watched a video on youtube where gamekeeper john mentions his set of double TBG tapered from 20mm to 15mm is suitable for that type of ammo. It seems to me that single TBG would have to be cut quite wide before you got .44 lead up to decent hunting speeds. Just thought I would mention a "proven" setup in the 20x15mm double tapers.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Single thera gold is adequate for 44 cal lead. I have used a 25/20 mm taper with good results. The same taper in Thera black will send 3/8 " really well. Try it and see. The little velocity gain in doubles is not worth the extra draw weight and decreased accuracy. IMO. If you have a chrony you will see .


----------



## jmd (Feb 13, 2014)

Interesting. Good to know, thanks. What kind of speeds do you get with 25-20mm taper TBG and .44 lead?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like 3/4" x 7 3/4" TBG or Tex flatbands with 3/8" steel ammo. With my 32" draw length I get around 195 fps.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Would the theraband gold from bill hayes website be good for the 44 cal lead? Im not sure of the taper


----------

